# [SOLVED] Umlaut-Problem mit einigen Applikationen

## buggybunny

Hi!

Ich hab hier ein Umlaute-Problem mit einigen Applikationen, vermute aber mal das das ein allgemeines Problem ist:

Z.B.:

- firefox

- kate

Umlaute werden korrekt angezeigt, und ich kann auch Umlaute tippen.

Z.B.:

- skype

- xchat

Weder sehe ich Umlaute noch kann ich sie tippen.

In den Einstellungen von skype und xchat finde ich keine Einstellungen dieser Art, gehe also davon aus das das ein System-Problem ist.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau woran es hakt?

Sieht doch eigentlich ok aus:

Keymap passt:

```

cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps 

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

```

Zeichensatz scheint zu stimmen:

```
locale -a

C

POSIX

de_DE

de_DE@euro

en_US

en_US.utf8

```

UTF war als use-flag von Anfang an in der make.conf

Woran könnte das liegen? Und vor allem, warum betrifft das nicht alle Applikationen?Last edited by buggybunny on Sat Sep 22, 2007 3:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## buggybunny

Hey ho, 

Problem fast gelöst, ich hatte erst nach dem Posten entdeckt, das es ja eine exzellente wiki-Anleitung für die Lokalisierung gibt, sprich hier:.http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Deutsche_Lokalisierung....   :Embarassed: 

Leider ist nun alles in Deutsch, ich hätte aber z.B. die gnome-Menüs gerne in Englisch.

Laut der Anleitung sollte dem aber nicht so sein:

 *Quote:*   

> Will man nun das ganze System mit deutschen Definitionen wie Papiergroessen, Waehrungs-, Datums- oder Zeitformaten aber englischer Sprache laufen lassen, muss man alle Variablen ausser LC_MESSAGES auf "de_DE.UTF-8" setzen. Fuer LC_MESSAGES koennte man "en_US.UTF-8" setzen. Siehe locale Variablen

 

und nach hier: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Locale_Variablen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> LC_MESSAGES
> 
>     Definiert die Sprache fuer Menues oder Meldungen. Viele Anwendungen lesen von dieser Variable. Aendert man sie, hat man prinzipiell sein System auf eine andere Sprache umgestellt. Ein ls -l /root fuehrt mit de_DE zu der Meldung: "Keine Berechtigung" waehrend es mit en_US zu "Permission denied" kommt.
> ...

 

sollte dem aber nicht so sein, genauso hab ich es nämlich gemacht:

```
cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

GDM_LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US.utf8"
```

Ideen?

Solange spiel ich noch mit dden Variablen rum...........  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

Für die Applikationen die du weiterhin auf Englisch haben willst, empfiehlt es sich, das Useflag nls zu deaktivieren

----------

## buggybunny

Hi,

hmm, also irgendwie ist das alles sehr unbefriedigend.........

laut wiki:

 *Quote:*   

> Gnome
> 
> Gnome selber richtet sich nach LC_MESSAGES

 

Das hab ich entsprechend gesetzt:

```
 echo $LC_MESSAGES

en_US.utf8
```

Trotzdem ist das gnome-Menü in Deutsch? Wie nun?

Desweiteren laut wiki:

 *Quote:*   

> KDE
> 
> Für KDE benötigt man zum einen eine richtig gesetzt LINGUAS-Variable in /etc/make.conf, zum andern muss man das Paket kde-base/kde-i18n emergen. 

 

Die Variable Linguas hab ich auskommentiert, trotzdem ist kate usw. in Deutsch?

Mach ich hier was falsch, oder ist im wiki was falsch?

----------

## tgurr

 *buggybunny wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   KDE
> 
> Für KDE benötigt man zum einen eine richtig gesetzt LINGUAS-Variable in /etc/make.conf, zum andern muss man das Paket kde-base/kde-i18n emergen.  
> ...

 

Bei KDE ist es zumindest so, dass du bei vielen Paketen z.B. kde-i18n nur die Sprachen installieren kannst die du auch wirklich haben willst und andere werden dann nicht mit installiert. Wenn du die LINGUAS Variable in deiner /etc/make.conf änderst, solltest du danach ein emerge -uD world --newuse --pretend anstoßen um zu sehen welche Pakete du ggf. neu bauen musst/willst. Die LINGUAS Variable wird aber auch von anderen Paketen benutzt, z.B. openoffice-bin usw. 

LINGUAS beeinflusst aber nicht mit welcher Sprache dein Programm dann gestartet wird, es sei denn du installierst nur Englisch dann hat es ja keine andere Wahl.  :Wink: 

----------

## jabol

Gnome richtet sich nach LANG oder LC_ALL, so war es zumindest seit immer bei mir. Auserdem utf ist nicht eine use-flag, benutze unicode. Setzte dir mal LINGUAS in /etc/make.conf, am besten zu irgendwas wie:

```
LINGUAS="en en_US de" #(de_DE) wird nicht von de unterscheided, wenn überhaupt anerkannt)
```

Dann 

```
emerge --newuse world #(für unicode useflag)
```

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo buggybunny

Mir ist aufgefallen das du:

 *Quote:*   

> sollte dem aber nicht so sein, genauso hab ich es nämlich gemacht:
> 
> Code:
> 
> cat /etc/env.d/02locale
> ...

 

utf8 teils groß, und auch mit - schreibst (LANG="de_DE.UTF-8  ,  utf8)

Es tut wohl nichts zu deinem Problem, aber könnte auch problematisch sein,werden.

Viel Glück   josef.95

----------

## TheSmallOne

Also meines wissens macht die Schreibweise keinen Unterschied. Also sowohl UTF-8, als auch utf8 werden gleich behandelt. (Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es auch mit UTF8 und utf-8 funktioniert)

Was ich mich gerade frage: Wofür ist eigentlich die Variable GDM_LANG? Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die für Gnome auch von Bedeutung ist.

----------

## buggybunny

Hi @all,

irgendwie hab ich da wohl auch was falsch verstanden?!

Ich dachte die "ä"ö""Ü" usw. haben auch was mit dem verwendeten Zeichensatz zu tun, aber anscheinend haben die nur was mit dem Tastaturlayout zu tun.........

Ich hab es jetzt so gemacht:

- "linguas" auskommentiert aus der make.conf

- locale-Einstellungen:

```
cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

GDM_LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US.utf8"

```

Nun ist alles so wie ich will, sprich:

- Alle kde / gnome-Applikationen in Englisch

- gnome selber in Englisch

- ich kann deutsche Umlaute in allen Applikationen verwenden

----------

